# Tundra advice



## Hedgehog

I currently have a 03 Tacoma that I use as a every day driver. I also push a 7'6" Curtis homepro with it. I bought this size plow with the intention of eventually putting it on a new Tundra. Now with all the problems Toyota is having, I am second guessing myself. I've been over to Tundrasolutions and see a lot of complaining like crappy heater, VVTi springs, bed bounce, front differential, etc. I was also looking at a new F250 or a GMC2500. I only need a half ton but I like the look of the domestic 3/4 tons. So to all you Tundra owners, are you happy with your trucks or should I look elsewhere? Also, do you think all this negative media is going to affect Toyota's resale value?


----------



## RacingZR

I have an 07 Tundra 4.7L Doublecab TRD and am happy with it. It has around 65,000 miles on it.
I had an issue with part of the emissions system....air pumps were fixed under warranty. I added a leveling kit which is needed on any 1/2 ton now a days.
Take everything you read on the internet with a grain of salt. It is a great place for info but it is also a place where people post their problems more often than their satisfaction/good experiences. You're not really comparing apples to apples though. A 3/4 ton is a lot more truck.

I would imagine resale value on Yota's will drop some given the media hype and the issues. I might buy one again but I don't think the Tundra's are any better or worse than other 1/2 tons. My 02 Tacoma was a lot better small pickup than others out there IMO, not so much any more with the Tundra. Given my predicament, my next truck will likely be a 3/4 ton so Yota is out. I'd buy another Tundra, it has been a good truck so far but so has my buddy's 06 F150.......


----------



## mercer_me

I love my 2010 Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher SD. It plows great and I'm very happy I bought it. You should get a Tundra IMO.


----------



## Newdude

How many miles are on your Tacoma? Do you like it? 

...before I get flamed...I will try to be as neutral on this as possible:

You could have a few options:

- Keep the Tacoma, and purchase a GM/Ford/Dodge 3/4 ton just as a plow/work truck. (if you are able to afford both)

- Sell the Tacoma, and look at the 1/2 tons across the board. Compare all of them, read up on them (easy maintainance, few/many problems, reliability, frame design, etc.)

If you are definitly weary on Toyota's status (which I hate to say, the shovels will keep digging and more bad will come out) then consider one of the big three, whether it be a 1/2 ton or larger. 

If your heart is set on one by the good reviews, then definitly put it at the top of your list.

Resale will probably suffer from the current issues.

(As for the complaints you've listed, the bed bounce is one that I am aware of. Only reason for that is the frame design. Front 1/3 is welded boxed, next 1/3 is enforced c-channel, final 1/3 is open c-channel and is prone to twisting.)


----------



## Hedgehog

The Tacoma only has 34,000 miles on it. I took it over from my wife last year so she could get a jeep. I also had a F350 dually used for camping but a few months back I sold the camper & dually. I just want something bigger & more comfortable inside. I also need a little better towing capacity than what the Tacoma has to offer. I occassionally tow a 7X16 enclosed cargo trailer weighing between 5,000 & 6,000#'s.


----------



## ajslands

Making sure the gas pedal dosent get stuck (just had to say it)


----------



## Hedgehog

One other reason I'm leaning toward the Tundra is the local dealership. I have been dealing with them since 1996. They have treated me and my family great. When I walk in, most know me by name. I always install lift kits and aftermarket wheels on my trucks and they have never questioned any warranty work, nor blamed the lift. In fact, last fall I brought the Tacoma in for a steering rack before my extended warranty ran out. They never questioned the fact that I had 10" wide rims on the truck. Also, anytime I have purchased from them, I leave there feeling OK about the deal where as any other dealer, I feel like I left there with my a** greased up. 
The local Ford dealer use to service my dually but it was always stressful. They would fix one problem and cause another.
I can't speak for GMC as I have never owned one nor dealt with there service although the GMC dealer is actually walking distance from my house.


----------



## matts27

I've owned Toy's since '92, had an 86 hilux that I put 278,000 on it. Simple to work on and fix. Now I got a Sienna for my wife, that's what she wanted, and I got an 06 Taco. Personally Toyota has gotten me mad over this recall. Seems as they tried everything to avoid it. If you check out any Toyota sites you can go through the accelerator issue. My truck I received a recall notice in November telling me that they would cut my gas pedal due to floor-mat issues. Personally, they're not gonna cut my pedal, sorry, that seems rather "rough" at best. Secondly, they shoulda attacked the issue head on, instead of thying to push the blame onto a vendor that adhered to the spec and design they wanted. If I had waited on my truck purchase it would been a F-250 but the price was just too high in 06 when I was looking. Plus I drive a lot of GM vehicles for work and that sorta takes them out for future puchases (plus the 25 billion dollar bail-out). If you're happy with the dealership I can't tell you how to go, support is critical to lots of folks now a days. I personally work on what I own and do all the maintenance and repair. 

I just wish Toyota had handly the situation a little differently, plus i still haven't been notified about a permant fix to my truck, just know that they're not cutting my gas pedal. Take care and good luck.


----------



## Hedgehog

I also work on my own trucks. It only goes to the dealership for warranty work. If I bought a F250, I would have to wait another year to see how the new 6.2 Boss V8 is holding up.


----------



## ajslands

Hedgehog;1015854 said:


> One other reason I'm leaning toward the Tundra is the local dealership. I have been dealing with them since 1996. They have treated me and my family great. When I walk in, most know me by name. I always install lift kits and aftermarket wheels on my trucks and they have never questioned any warranty work, nor blamed the lift. In fact, last fall I brought the Tacoma in for a steering rack before my extended warranty ran out. They never questioned the fact that I had 10" wide rims on the truck. Also, anytime I have purchased from them, I leave there feeling OK about the deal where as any other dealer, I feel like I left there with my a** greased up.
> The local Ford dealer use to service my dually but it was always stressful. They would fix one problem and cause another.
> I can't speak for GMC as I have never owned one nor dealt with there service although the GMC dealer is actually walking distance from my house.


Wow sounds like your buying a truck full of problems when you buy foreign! I wonder how they hold up in a car accident??? And I am glad you are supporting American companies by buying American!


----------



## Hedgehog

Thanks for the advice AJSLands on the Tundra. I could always buy a mexican built Dodge or perhaps a government motor, this way I can support the Obama system.
Just for the record, my wife has a Jeep, I have two american made motorcycles and I've had 4 F350's so I guess its about time I support the Texas workforce by buying a Tundra.


----------



## Newdude

Hedgehog;1016580 said:


> Thanks for the advice AJSLands on the Tundra. I could always buy a mexican built Dodge or perhaps a government motor, this way I can support the Obama system.
> Just for the record, my wife has a Jeep, I have two american made motorcycles and I've had 4 F350's so I guess its about time I support the Texas workforce by buying a Tundra.


Ok...its GENERAL MOTORS, NOT Government Motors...

And they wont be majority owned for long...they are expecting IPO status later this year and loans to be paid back soon...

No reason to run away...they are AMERICAN made vehicles, by and AMERICAN company...and I will tell you one thing I have wittnessed...none of this crap about GM has stopped anyone from buying...do you see any other company (ford is not one of them) gaining 67 % sales for 1 vehicle and increasing every vehicle across the board?

Enough with the political BS. Buy a truck because you like what they offer, what your local dealers like and their location (you said a GMC dealer was walking distance), and what you plan on doing with it...dont base a desicion on politics and who owns who...


----------



## ChicagoPlower

I've got an 07 Tundra with a 7'6" Boss Standard plow. It handles the plow great. We've been running out of room to push snow lately and it's been pushing big heavy piles without hesitation. The 5.7l engine has great power but also is a gas hog when plowing (around 7mpg) It tows around 10k lbs. easily . Other than bringing it in for the recall, it's never had one problem, and it's been worked hard. I'd buy another, but I wouldn't fault someone who would buy another make because of the recall issues.


----------



## Hedgehog

I don't fault anyone for buying what they buy. I've had good luck in the past with Toyota so I lean towards them. My last 6.0PSD spent a lot of time in the shop and that aggrevated me. I love the look of the new superduty's and GMC 2500 but most of the time, it will be driven as a car. I'll figure it out soon, I'm just waiting to see what Toyota offers for rebates.


----------



## suzuki0702

id buy domestic...im not going to piss everyone off like i normally do. but gm IS government motors...now that that is over.. buy a 3/4 ton or up. doesnt matter if GM/FORD/DODGE.... a 3/4 ton is made to work with a plow and heavy trailer.


----------



## Michigansnowkin

Need Tundra advice? Buy GM!! That's my advices, soon you will be spinning out of control due to accidental acceleration! LOL, I hope not.


----------



## Hedgehog

Accidental acceleration just makes life a little more exciting!


----------



## Newdude

Hedgehog;1020319 said:


> Accidental acceleration just makes life a little more exciting!


oh really? and what happens if you are driving up to a door to backdrag it and while going forward, it accelerates and drives through a house or building? Would you find it more exciting then?


----------



## ajslands

Hedgehog;1016580 said:


> Thanks for the advice AJSLands on the Tundra. I could always buy a mexican built Dodge or perhaps a government motor, this way I can support the Obama system.
> Just for the record, my wife has a Jeep, I have two american made motorcycles and I've had 4 F350's so I guess its about time I support the Texas workforce by buying a Tundra.


Wohoo ford!!!!!


----------



## Stik208

Buy what you want, this is still America. If you do buy one have it checked for the gas pedal issue. Every vehicle and/or company has recalls, get over it.


----------



## Hedgehog

I guess going into a building due to unintended acceleration would still be better than going into on-coming traffic at highway speed when my power steering locks up. HAHA
Seriously, I was joking about the acceleration, any defect in anybody's product is bad, especially if it causes damage to something or somebody else.


----------



## BayStateGlenn

It's just too bad these Toyota's arn't made in Japan anymore. They never had these quality issues back in the day.

If I was concerned with plumeting resale value of a new Toyota, which I wouldn't be ... cus I drive my trucks into the ground, I would buy the truck _slightly_ used and be the *beneficiary* of said lower value.
I bet there's a little old man out there with a 2009 Tundra DC, scared to death that his truck is going to accelerate into a bridge abutment ... so he's selling the truck for cheap.
I would think that dealer you like would have a few used ones from these 'fraidy-cats that traded 'em in. If not, check with the Ford and GM dealers!


----------



## Hedgehog

If I buy one, I know were I can go to get some nice accessories!


----------



## tundra09

buy what works and what is proven. my toyotas have lasted way over what american junk does> all the guys who work for me have american and their paychecks go twords repairs. last truck had 220k plowed with it and towed a trailer daily. tires brakes and 1 alternator. sounds like a winner. foreman has a 02 dodge 1500 tranny, shocks, complete front end, fuel system, axle seals, brakes, exhaust, bedmounts, ext.


----------



## quigleysiding

tundra09;1027377 said:


> buy what works and what is proven. my toyotas have lasted way over what american junk does> all the guys who work for me have american and their paychecks go twords repairs. last truck had 220k plowed with it and towed a trailer daily. tires brakes and 1 alternator. sounds like a winner. foreman has a 02 dodge 1500 tranny, shocks, complete front end, fuel system, axle seals, brakes, exhaust, bedmounts, ext.


Sounds like your formans truck must be doing most of the work.:laughing:


----------



## kyler

quigleysiding;1027511 said:


> Sounds like your formans truck must be doing most of the work.:laughing:


 i was thinking the same thing, I drove an 89 toyota pickup 4x4 (absolutly great truck not one bad thing to say about it, 4x4 took it into the woods a lot of weekends) before I bought my truck, when it was time to buy a new one (2007), i went to the toyota dealership to see what the tundras were all about, honestly i felt like i was in my 1989 toyota pickup again, the doors weigh nothing, interior plastics felt cheap, body panels felt cheap and the paint looked like ****....i went and bought my current gm and love it wesport, buy what suits your needs and what you like, test drive all of them and research all of them if your looking at a long ownership look at TSB's that have come out for all 4 trucks.


----------



## truckie46

I have an 08 Tundra 5.7 with 30k on it. I plowed last year with a 7.5' Fisher and had AWESOME luck. I don't care who says what, this is without a doubt the best truck I have ever owned, and I have had Ford, Chevy, Dodge other Toyotas and Jeeps. So far the biggest problem I have run into is the cartridge style oil filter tends not to seal great if you aren't careful. Not bad in my book. If you want a half ton, the Tundra is a solid choice


----------



## truckie46

ajslands;1016328 said:


> Wow sounds like your buying a truck full of problems when you buy foreign! I wonder how they hold up in a car accident??? And I am glad you are supporting American companies by buying American!


geez, its a good thing my Tundra wasn't built in Texas with over 70% american made parts or you might sound like a boob. You could always stick with the good ole "american" ford built in Canada or Dodge built in Mexico. Yes Chevy is built here with over 50% outsourced parts from other countries and shipped in cheaper!


----------



## mercer_me

truckie46;1050313 said:


> I have an 08 Tundra 5.7 with 30k on it. I plowed last year with a 7.5' Fisher and had AWESOME luck.


What model? I have a 7.5' SD Fisher on my Tundra. I love it, it's a great truck.


----------



## truckie46

mercer_me;1050321 said:


> What model? I have a 7.5' SD Fisher on my Tundra. I love it, it's a great truck.


I put the 7.5 HT on because I got a hell of a deal on it. I have been a FISHER guy my whole life and while it certainly isn' t an 8HD it worked awesome last season. My biggest gripe is that it doesn't lift as high as I want. Other than that it scrapes great and handled a 26" storm in December just like all my other Fisher products always have.


----------



## mercer_me

truckie46;1050452 said:


> I put the 7.5 HT on because I got a hell of a deal on it. I have been a FISHER guy my whole life and while it certainly isn' t an 8HD it worked awesome last season. My biggest gripe is that it doesn't lift as high as I want. Other than that it scrapes great and handled a 26" storm in December just like all my other Fisher products always have.


Same hear. I have always owned Fishers.


----------

